# I Did It!!



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Just wanted to share a small victory with everyone







I had to go to the doctor today to get a letter for the insurance company for my CBT and renew a prescription. I was tempted to ask someone to come with me but I didn't. I haven't gone to the doctor alone for over 6 months but I did it!! And what's even better is that I didn't take any Ativan before hand. I really wanted to 'test' myself. Of course I felt a little anxious but no where near as bad as I usually get. And then afterwards I went to the drugstore and got my prescription filled. Still some slight anxiety but while I was waiting I just walked around the store. Any anxiety that I began to feel I'd just 'brush it off'. I'm finding that the more I practice these techniques the more natural they come and the slight anxiety I DO experience is nothing but a little bothersome. I must say it was the most incredible feeling in the world







I know I may still have some bad days ahead of me but this one was a major confidence booster. I told my boyfriend before I left what I was doing and he said, "You really sound like you're doing MUCH better". He's going to be even happier when he hears just how well I did. Anyways, just something I wanted to share.And Eric, AZ, and Jean- sorry I missed saying goodbye to you guys in chat on Wednesday







I wasn't ignoring you I promise!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Great News Shyra!!!! And i just know that it will get better and better with each day!!! Hurray!!! (((HUGS))) and congrats to you! Well done!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

shyra22f, that is great. Having a positive attitude goes a long way and gets easier as you go. Your doing good.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Well done Shyra! Just be careful about "testing yourself." This can be a lot of pressure, I know, I used to do it too. I'd have a good outing and say to myself, "Sure, I did well today, but what about next time?" It seemed I could never please myself, until I decided to stop worrying about it. One of the best things I learned for anxiety is to have compassion for myself, which I learned from Lucinda. She said to look at a situation in which you are beating yourself up, and consider how you would treat a child, or someone you love, in a similar situation. Of course, you would treat them with compassion and understanding, and this is how you should treat yourself as well.







AZ ------------------If you don't have a dream, how are you gonna have a dream come true?Nellie Forbush's song in South Pacific


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Shyra:Congratulations! I know how happy this has made you.







One step at a time leads to success.JeanG


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Marilyn, Eric, AZ, and Jean... thanks!







I'm so glad I can come here and *brag* about this stuff. To anybody else going to the store is an everyday thing, not a major accomplishment. AZ- Thank you, I understand what you're saying and it makes sense, so I'll definately keep it in mind!!And tonight I went out to the bar with my two sisters (girls night out) it was lots of fun! I think I've gone well over a week (maybe about 10 days or so) with no Ativan. I feel that going without the medication after all these months has also given me a confidence boost. Not saying to anyone who IS taking benzo's or anything of the sort to quit taking them but I didn't want to remain dependant on them to get myself out of the house.Anyways, thanks again guys. Your support means more to me than you know!


----------

